# Vape coding



## Drito (Feb 2, 2018)

I was told by my supervisor to use Z77.29 for vaping and have been doing so for quite some time because it is not tobacco and provider does not specify nicotine dependence. PASBA counted it wrong this time. What is the correct code?


----------



## Drito (Feb 5, 2018)

*No one?*

Does no one know the answer to this?


----------



## smurfette1974 (Aug 6, 2018)

*E-cig*



Drito said:


> Does no one know the answer to this?



You would use F17.290 FOR Other, unspecified 





Jennifer R Cissell, CPC


----------

